
Ask HN: Is there something like Join.me for Linux? - xstartup
For over a year Linux support has been the second-most-popular request on the official join.me Ideas Forum and there are over 1800 votes for the idea:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.join.me&#x2F;forums&#x2F;182750-join-me-ideas-forum&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;3466551-make-a-version-compatible-with-linux-ubuntu-12-04
======
diggan
We've (IPFS community) have weekly open calls for the entire community and had
great success with Zoom. I'm personally on Ubuntu, Arch and macOS, and
everything is working fine and they continuously improve the software. Seems
to have a free plan as well:
[https://zoom.us/pricing](https://zoom.us/pricing)

Edit: adding that the few times I had to resort to using my phone, Zoom on
Android has been working fine, even thought the UX is a bit confusing on
mobile devices (Android version at least)

~~~
ereyes01
Zoom is rock solid on Linux. If they had rooms that were super easy to join
spontaneously like appear.in, there'd be no reason to use anything else.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
[https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

This is open source and free and so on

~~~
xstartup
I want to broadcast my desktop, so that anyone can watch it online and that's
what Join.me does. How is it something which Jitsi offers?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I mean, it offers the same thing.

------
gtirloni
[https://appear.in](https://appear.in)

~~~
ereyes01
This works great on Linux, as long as everyone has a solid internet
connection. The mobile app has improved a little, but is still quite lacking.

~~~
thisacctforreal
What happens if one participant doesn't?

~~~
ereyes01
That participant's video / audio quality degrades rapidly. As far as I
understand it, appear uses point-to-point webrtc connections for each
participant. Another issue I've run into is that sometimes, I can hear/see a
participant better than others on the call (I guess because of the way it
handles connections). Overall though, the room url and the lack of login
needed is super convenient, despite the occasional call quality issues.

------
schaum
[https://meet.jit.si/](https://meet.jit.si/)

------
eat_veggies
I used [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/) for a job interview once and
it was pretty slick.

------
mccricardo
[https://www.uberconference.com/pricing](https://www.uberconference.com/pricing)

~~~
joecot
I second uberconference. The audio conferencing quality is great, users have
the ability to share their screen, and there's a call in number for people to
talk over the phone. It's not videoconferencing, but for most meetings I think
video is unneeded. It's free for up to 10 users, which is more than sufficient
for most meetings, and $10 a month after that is pretty reasonable.

------
kennydude
Zoom seems to have compatibility and works well.

------
amclennon
Zoom.us seems to work well using the browser extension alone. I've even gotten
it to work in my Chromebook without any issues.

------
chasedehan
I'm curious as well - I have a really hard time getting videos to work on
linux.

------
0x4f3759df
I use Chrome Remote Desktop for Windows, but it is also available on Linux.

------
grover_hartmann
I dislike that zoom.us requires a proprietary plugin.

------
taf2
Appear.in

